# Coyote Genocide



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

For the past several years I have tried to kill as many coyotes as possible from around my home by hunting over bait and calling. Hunting over bait during the coldest part of the year has been the most effective method for me. Two years ago a trapper started to set snares in the area. Between the trapper and myself we have killed over 50 coyotes in 2 winters from an area of about 250-300 acres. They are now all dead around my place. No tracks, no photos, no activity at the bait, no howling. I used to see 5-6 at a time at my bait set. I would hear several packs howling back and forth once a week or more. I would find tracks all over the place-in the cover, in the yard, crossing the road, crossing ag fields. I am proud to say that those days are gone. It has taken time and effort, but I have a great sense of satisfaction in killing every stinking coyote that I can. I will stay at it until the end of the month, maybe a new transient will come by, but I think that we have wiped out every single coyote that travels through the area for now.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

That means some fawns will have a better chance at growing up, not to mention our bird population. Farmers may look at it differently though as the yotes take down groundhogs. Ya can't please everyone lol Their fur is in the best shape this time of year, before insects ravage the pelts. There's plenty more area's left!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

What did you use in your bait sets?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I use Butcher scraps for bait. As far as groundhogs go, there aren't any left. The coyotes ate them all. I will go a year or two between ground hog sightings at my house. I used to like to shoot groundhogs. Now I like to shoot coyotes.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow !!! ..... that is a serious number of coyotes out of not really all that big of an area when you consider the number of coyotes you got. Well done !!!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

You must be right in the middle of travel zone.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats. Thats incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats. More will move in, keep at ir


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Good work.

But they will be back.

Constant vigilance!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great work !!!! If you have good habitat & food sources for them & it's obvious you do, more will move in. Never ending battle, but you can stay on top of it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I know they will eventually start showing up again, but probably never in numbers like they were several years ago if we stay on them. This year has been way slower than last year. We put a major hurt on them last year. The trapper called it quits and pulled his sets because it has become so slow at this point. I have plenty of bait and ammo, so I hope a few filter in. It is a very good piece of cover with a diversity of grassland, brush, wetlands, ponds, creeks/ditches, fencelines, and woodlots in ag country. It is one of the larger pieces of cover around and it is basically like the hub of a wheel with connecting travel corridors. I have been reading some studies from the Midwest and Eastern US on radio tracking coyotes. These studies have found that coyotes have a home range of 4-60 square miles during the summer, and that range will generally double during the winter. Individuals may travel 10-15 miles per night, and can disperse hundreds of miles in a short time frame. So if you have a great piece of cover you can pound them for awhile as fresh coyotes come and go. I knew that they traveled, but not to the extent that these studies have documented.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very good info. *supercanoe*.

Though we hunt them as well, am getting ready to go over to an old retired trapper and pick his brain a bit about putting some sets out.


----------



## bardownsnipe (Mar 6, 2015)

Impressive! Great work! I've managed to shoot at a few but they always seem to get away from me...


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Way to go, I wish I could get rid of them around my place. I would never let my dog out by himself.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Did u skin any and sell them ? They went pretty good at the last fur sell . They have to be real good looking for me to skin them . U can't kill enough yotes as far as I am concerned !


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am seeing way more deer this spring. I am seeing deer every day around here again. I am not seeing any coyotes or sign.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job *supercanoe*.

Your dedication is paying off.


----------

